# Problem: mascara wand is completely coated with mascara, brissles not visible



## girl507 (Dec 13, 2008)

My entire mascara wand is coated with a thick layer of mascara, the bristles are not visible and when I applied it my eyelashes got clumped together because the brissles were not visible so they could not seperate the lashes. How do I fix this situation? I know this is probably the wrong place to post this, but I didn't know where else.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to get a new mascara? How long have you had it?


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 13, 2008)

^ Mm, yeah, it sounds like your mascara is super old and dried up.


----------



## girl507 (Dec 13, 2008)

the mascara isn't dried up though...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 13, 2008)

My mascara tends to do that when it's old.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

No but when it starts clumping on the brush that means it is time to get a new one...Normally with mine anyway ... Thats how I can tell when it's time to chunk it


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean..it's like overly layered w/ product ..like in a sloppy way lol...hmmm..my only guess is to store your mascara in a cooler location...heat my be up to high or something lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have purchased new mascara that was old ...at the CCO...when it starts to clump etc...It is old....I'm sorry,,,But that is just what happens...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Clumping Mascara 

When you find that you are  having to brush the chunks off  your lashes or mascara wand this is an indication that it is over or close to 6 months old and needs to get trashed or replaced. Mascara should be renewed every 3 months. Mascara carries bacteria especially when you expose it to air by pushing the wand up and down in the bottle.


This was taken off a cosmetic safety website...and I agree


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 13, 2008)

this happened to my colossal by cover girl  ..the location where I had my makeup stash was too warm..next day location was cool...mascara back to norm. and that was a brand new mascara..unless they sold me an old one :/..but it was back to norm. never got overly sloppy (not dry at all ..just overly wet) I used it until the 3rd month came.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

if there's too much product on the brush, just slide it over the opening so that you remove some of the excess back into the container. i do this all the time.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 13, 2008)

That happened to me when I bought Dior show mascara. It was pretty new & that happened to me. I had to say good bye to this mascara


----------



## girl507 (Dec 13, 2008)

This actually happened with diorshow mascara!


----------



## girl507 (Dec 13, 2008)

This actually happened with diorshow mascara!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

damn that sucks....cuz thats some expensive stuff lol


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_if there's too much product on the brush, just slide it over the opening so that you remove some of the excess back into the container. i do this all the time._

 
I do that a lot when I'm short on time, but then I find that mascara builds up around the rim of the tube and every once in a while you have to get rid of that gross dried up glob of mascara at the top! Yuck.

Maybe there was something wrong with the batch of DiorShow?


----------



## widdershins (Dec 13, 2008)

That happened with my Maybelline Colossal as well. I think the little stopper around the wand popped off. I think I probably could have salvaged it, but it was really messy and I didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## amberw (Dec 15, 2008)

I have had three Maybellline Colossal mascaras that have done this, I guess its some type of defect but if you screw it on again tight and unscrew it usually fixes, or has everytime its done it tome.


----------



## JillBug (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_That happened with my Maybelline Colossal as well. I think the little stopper around the wand popped off. I think I probably could have salvaged it, but it was really messy and I didn't want to deal with it._

 
the same thing happened to me with that mascara! there was obviously no stopper, and i didn't want to deal with the mess so i tossed it out and bought a new and different mascara. if i had known how easy it was to fix, i would have kept it.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 15, 2008)

omg my Colossal did this too.  My DiorShow did this as well though.  With the Colossal I was guessing it was the heat cause I used to leave my purse in the car at work. I would tap it hard on the dash and make it settle lol. I dunno if that's safe or w/e.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

Just take a tissue and wipe the brush then use as normal.


----------

